# Almost Died - Sidewall Seperation



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

All:

Driving home today my left rear tire blew out. It ocurred as I was passing a car on the highway at 80 mph. Noticed a rough vibration and slow response. I was almost ran over by a semi. 

Upon inspection, I discovered the entire inner sidewall was blown. I have a 2001 330i Sport with 27,000 miles. Front tires are 225 45 ZR17. Rear tires are 245 40 ZR17. All are Contisport Contacts. Rim appears unscathed.

I was planning on replacing them the first of next year. However, now that timeline has shifted. My questions are as follows:

1. Is sidewall (inner) seperation normal. What is the cause

2. Will the dealer cover this under warranty

3. If not Continentals what

4. What could I expect to pay for a replacement set of Continentals

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

325kid said:


> *All:
> 
> Driving home today my left rear tire blew out. It ocurred as I was passing a car on the highway at 80 mph. Noticed a rough vibration and slow response. I was almost ran over by a semi.*


Glad you're alright!


> *If not Continentals what*


Contis are generally regarded as crapola around here (bimmerfest.com). I'd go with a set of Bridgestone Potenza S-03's, available from tirerack.com for a pretty good price.

I've got a set with about 1,000 miles on 'em and they are superb. Many other members have nabbed a set, and the feedback seems to be near universally great.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

The Yoko ES100's are also a good cheaper alternative


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

325kid said:


> *All:
> 
> Driving home today my left rear tire blew out. It ocurred as I was passing a car on the highway at 80 mph. Noticed a rough vibration and slow response. I was almost ran over by a semi.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had really low pressure.... You may have got a hole and the air leaked out. You didn't notice (harder on the rear) and the sidewall gave in. :dunno:

Get S-03's for best overall performance, wet and dry. ES100 are a cheaper alterantive, but they are as loud as AVS, which was as loud as a truck tyre.

Consider Kumho Ecsta MX as another cheap great hadling rubber.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

27K is alot of miles for a Conti. I suspect they are just worn out. Are you sure you aren't running on the wear bars?


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

This exact thing happened to me on my '01 325cic. I had Michelin sports on it so it has not much to do with the fact that you have Contis. THis happened because you were driving the car with that particular tire at a low pressure. You need to make sure all your tires are properly inflated otherwise that is exactly what happens. The rim lip will rub up against the rubber that is resting on it, since it is not all the way inflated, and eventually just eat through it. Just keep your tires inflated at the right numbers and you'l be good. I also had Contis on my 330i and could'nt stand 'em. I hope I get some nicer tires on my ZHP.


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*Me Too*

Had the same thing happen the other night at 10AM at the darkest spot on US 1 in Fla. Outer wall completely separated. Tire in two pieces. I had this tire patched 2 weeks previously and I assume it had run soft which weakened sidewall. I ran search on both Roadfly and Bimmerfest on tires. After reading members irate remarks about all makes of tires along with some kind one's of course, I concluded these new type tires are still in experimental stage and the consumer is paying the bill. Appears anything much over 15K miles is good. Anyhow, I ended up with 2 Kumho Ecsta KH11. $144 each out the door including free rebalancing and tire repairs. I put them on the front hoping the back Conti's will wear out quicker than had they been left on the front. Car tracks well, handles heavy water well without swerving as Cont's did. They are not a touring tire as far as I know. Good summer tire and have had fine track record. Time will tell. Dealer says he has had no complaints in 3 years selling them and will take them back any time within reason if I am dissastified with them. Time will tell. For 288 bucks they may prove to be better than the So3 and Pilots. Incidentally, Roadside Assistance came some 25 miles to change the wheel, jack sunk in sand while flat removed and he had to get a second jack out of his truck to finish the job. I am wondering if a 1" X 12" board under the jack when in sand or soft turf conditions would support car weight.. Need something like that in trunk for emergencies.


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*OOps*

Meant to say 10 PM.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Almost Died - Sidewall Seperation*



rumatt said:


> *I've heard a few people say they are loud. But if you look at the tirerack surveys, they get a 7.9 for "Noise" (a few hundres votes) and the S03's get an 8.0. I selected like tires and those were the two best ranked for noise. :dunno: *


My firend has ES100 on the 323i and they are definitely louder than the S-03's. He had a couple of track days on them and they got louder with wear. S-03's also get louder with wear, but not as much... :dunno:


----------



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

All:

I double checked for holes and found none. I checked the pressure a week ago when I washed the car and everything was fine. But it sounds right that a lack of pressure would cause the sidewall to roll. 

I am kinda disappointed in the performance of the tire (wear). I will do search on line for new tires. I am not looking for high performance. I am more interested in durability and price. I drive 40 miles (one way) to work everyday. My driving style is in the 80's and like hitting curves fast. Not many curves or hills in south Texas, so I take advantage every chance I get. 

If anyone has any ideas, let me know.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

325Kid, its a good thing that nothing happened to you, the car, or anyone else. A blowout is never a fun situation to be in.

27K miles though. :yikes: I only got about 9K on mine. You need to drive a little harder.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Glad you are ok.


I just got my Yoko ES100's today. My Michelin Pilot Sports have always been loud since they were new, while other owners with Pilots have said their's were not. How much louder can they be? After nearly 3 years and 13,000 miles I'm not looking to spend $800 + on tires. Certainly not on a car that is mainly driven in stop and go traffic.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I've had S03s in my last 330Ci, I'm getting ES100's on the new rims I'm getting... im hopeful that they'd be here in less than a month... hehe... 

the S03's were loud after u put a good few thousand miles on them... and they are expensive and heavy... A lot here run ES100 and I just wanna try them out... seems like a good idea coz when tracking often I burn out a set of tires (or at least the rears) REALLY fast... so cheaper is better...

--Andrew


----------



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

All:

Yokohama's it is. I'll check Discount Tires tomorrow.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

So are the ES100's quieter than the Pilots?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

magbarn said:


> *So are the ES100's quieter than the Pilots? *


I'll let you guys know tomorrow (Thursday).


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *27K is alot of miles for a Conti. I suspect they are just worn out. Are you sure you aren't running on the wear bars?  *


I was thinking the same thing... I couldn't have dreamt of getting 27K out of my Contis. :dunno:

Now on S-03s. Love em.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually the low pressure causes excessive tire flex, which generates heat, which causes the rubber to fail.

It does sound like low pressure to me also.

As for tires, seriously look at the Kumho MXs, almost as good as the KDs in the dry, but still very good in teh wet.

And not expensive.

We got a set of Yoko AVS INtermediaes for the Roadster. These are the tires that the E100S replaced. The wet performance is horrible. The DSC light is on almost every time you accelerate.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *We got a set of Yoko AVS INtermediaes for the Roadster. These are the tires that the E100S replaced. The wet performance is horrible. The DSC light is on almost every time you accelerate. *


The ES100's are supposed to be an improvement. I've read good things about the wet traction.


----------



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

All:

It appears I still have alot of life on the front tires. What do you think about continuing to run Conti's on the front and putting new Yoko's on the rear.

I was thinking I could do a 2 for 1. Go thru two sets of rear tires for every 1 on front. Will there be an appreciable difference in feel or performance. Remember I have 225 front and 245 rear.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

It happens when you run low pressure with high wear on the tires...










330Cic, RR Conti...


----------



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

Nate:

That is it exactly. Did you have any wheel damage? I think mine is fine. However, I have not gone for the replacement tire yet. Just eye balling it reveal no rim scaring and no apparent warping.


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*Tires*

Did you mess up your rim Nate? Mine was OK as I got stopped with right rear in soft turf.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Time to call a lawyer. I am not kidding. Assuming that you did check the pressure last week, the tires should not deflate within a week.

Ed


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

It wasn't my car, but she drove on it for a bit before pulling over.

It was scratched up, but still true...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *It happens when you run low pressure with high wear on the tires...*


That's what happened to my rears back in March, except both sidewalls separated. I came out of the RevItUp event to find 10 pounds in my right rear tire, and drove on it to a service station. The next day, it partially failed (loss of pressure and the car felt very floaty) while I was on the freeway, then separated when I accelerated away from a light. My rears had 3/32nds of tread left. No damage at all to the wheel (hallelujah).


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Ed328Ci said:


> *Time to call a lawyer. I am not kidding. Assuming that you did check the pressure last week, the tires should not deflate within a week.
> 
> Ed *


:tsk: :tsk: 

ANYTHING can happen in the span of a week. He could have picked up a nail near the sidewall where it seperated/blew out, thus no visible hole on the tires. Or someone could have been playing a prank on him and let some air out of his tires. :dunno:

A little presumptuous to involve a lawyer in this.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *ANYTHING can happen in the span of a week. He could have picked up a nail near the sidewall where it seperated/blew out, thus no visible hole on the tires...*


I was assuming that none of the above happened. He should at least have the tire examined.

Ed


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Ed328Ci said:


> *I was assuming that none of the above happened. He should at least have the tire examined.
> 
> Ed *


Definitely.

I would take the tire carcus to a reputable tire shop where the new tires are being mounted and ask them to see if they can spot any particular reason why it blew.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Ed328Ci said:


> *I was assuming that none of the above happened. He should at least have the tire examined.
> 
> Ed *


For what and to sue who? The tire manufacturer? What's his damage? The cost of a tire? Not really, he had 27k on Contis. Not much value there. BMW? Again, what's his damage?

Honestly, running to a lawyer is not the answer to every situation where something goes wrong.

As for assuming none of the above happened, how can you? How can 325kid prove he even checked his tire pressure, much less that nobody else let air out as a prank?

Finally, get the tire checked out by who? What's that going to cost? For what gain?

The sad thing is that there are lawyers who would take a case like this. :tsk:


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

*Any landing you can walk away from...*

Good thing you weren't hurt. I had a '92 E36 with Dunlops (SP8000) - tread began to separate on the right rear tire after about 26,000 miles. Fortunately I spotted it and decided hey, maybe now's a good time for new tires. I thought I had maintained the right pressure - it looked like really rapid wear on the inside sidewall. Just glad I saw it before it blew.


----------



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

All:

While it would be lovely to dodge the 20 more years I have to toll at the factory (Tier I OEM). I am not litigous. Although, my mind drifts to a condo in Lake Tahoe and another townhouse at the country club in South Carolina. Skiing down Heavenly and teeing off at Kiawaa Island. Alas, it is not to be for 20 more years.

At least until my time and energy is spent solving the reason why the vending service delivers the sodas hot at 11:30 am just before lunch break, the tampon machine runs out during the end of the month, and the urinal troth in not long enough to catch the piss of the over weight gentlemen in the puchasing department.

Did I mention that I love my job........ But I digress. 

I just want a reasonable explanation for the low air. Very likely, as others have mentioned, an invisible culprit in the tire. Now to the next issue. Running 27,000 mile (good shape) Contis in the front and Yokos in the rear. Any ideas. Never have run different tires front and back. However, I find myself in a new situation. Please help. I need to buy the tires tomorrow.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

325kid said:


> * Now to the next issue. Running 27,000 mile (good shape) Contis in the front and Yokos in the rear. Any ideas. Never have run different tires front and back. However, I find myself in a new situation. Please help. I need to buy the tires tomorrow. *


change all 4 out man, not that much more... good to be safe... 27k miles is insane, u must not push your car at all... my conti's (rears) went at 13k!

--Andrew


----------



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

All:

Puchased the Yokos AVS ES100's today. Discount Tires had the fronts in stock but I have to wait until wednesday for the rears to arrive.

$127 each for both front and rear. I hope I am as happy with these tires as others. I went to the stock room and looked at the fronts. They look awesome and appear easy to dress the sidewalls. There is an offset from the treads and the sidewall. Looks neat. This is not evident from the pictures in Tire Rack.

I will let you know my experience when they arrive.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

DUDE! Those tires were D-U-N, DUN! already...look at the treadwear!!! YIKES!!! No wonder you had a blowout!!! Just glad you didn't wreck!!!


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Many people are likeing the new Yoko ES100's. They are cheap too. Only negative comment I've heard is that they are loud, but compared to what I'm not sure. *


Amazing tire!!! Love mine...not loud, either:thumbup:


----------

